# Yard Haunt fogger



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a cheapo Target fogger from a few years back. It's not the best quality and the fog mostly just ends up blowing away. Anyone have a recommendation for a good (not too $$$) fog machine? I might try to make the chiller fogger but I live in Phoenix so thinking the ice would not last very long and just make a mess. thanks!!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I picked up a Chavet 1301 for a pretty cheap (around $150, I think) on amazon this year, and it's powerful enough that the fire department was called when we were trying it out. They also make a 700 series (less expensive and less powerful) that I've also heard is pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, adding a chiller to your fogger set up will be your best friend when it comes to getting fog to stick around (unless it's windy, in which case all bets are off). We've been using a fogger for years that we picked up at either Party City or Spirit Halloween for not a whole lot of money, and use a pretty simple chiller with it. As long as the ambient temperature does not drop too low, it works very well.

Adding a little dry ice to your chiller will help keep the regular ice from melting too quickly, assuming you use an insulated container to make the chiller. And it really isn't messy because you can just dump the ice melt on the ground at the end of the evening.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Chilled fog will stay low to the ground, so any windbreaks/walls you can erect at the lower levels will help you keep your fog around longer. Keep in mind that if your fog is really good/heavy, it becomes hard to see the ground, so if you are going to have people walking through it, the fog, that their path needs to be well defined and clear of any tripping hazards.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Actually, adding a chiller to your fogger set up will be your best friend when it comes to getting fog to stick around (unless it's windy, in which case all bets are off). We've been using a fogger for years that we picked up at either Party City or Spirit Halloween for not a whole lot of money, and use a pretty simple chiller with it. As long as the ambient temperature does not drop too low, it works very well.
> 
> Adding a little dry ice to your chiller will help keep the regular ice from melting too quickly, assuming you use an insulated container to make the chiller. And it really isn't messy because you can just dump the ice melt on the ground at the end of the evening.


Also, use good juice. Whatever came with it...throw that in the trash. Get some Froggy's Bog Fog (for good ground fog) or Backwood Bay (for thick hanging fog). That along with a chiller will do a lot. But, wind and cold temps are your worst enemy. If the forecast calls for ANY wind, ditch it and save yourself the money and hassle. If the temps will be cold, plan on just having a lingering fog and no ground fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Second the comment about using a good quality fog juice. Froggy's is fantastic.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Ditto on Froggy's. I'm using Froggy's Freezing Fog this year. Used Swamp Fog also.


----------



## 0100 (Oct 14, 2015)

If it is like 45 deg out is it worth having a fog chiller or will it have no effect on the fog?


----------



## BarryJT (Oct 23, 2016)

Chillers work best where it's hot. You want to chill the fog below the ambient temperature, which is easier in warmer climes. 

I live in southern California and have never had a issue with ice melting too quickly.


----------



## 0100 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah up here in Salem MA it's usually low 40's high 30's Halloween night. Last year I tried a DIY chiller and didn't really work too good, because the ambient temp was probably still colder than the fog even with the chiller.

Not sure I am even going to bother with the hassle of running chillers this year.

Thanks.


----------



## MBPfx (Mar 10, 2017)

We have to use chillers here in Florida to get it to stay for any length of time. Often are lucky if it gets into the low 70's during Halloween.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

tarpleyg said:


> Also, use good juice. Whatever came with it...throw that in the trash. Get some Froggy's Bog Fog (for good ground fog) or Backwood Bay (for thick hanging fog). That along with a chiller will do a lot. But, wind and cold temps are your worst enemy. If the forecast calls for ANY wind, ditch it and save yourself the money and hassle. If the temps will be cold, plan on just having a lingering fog and no ground fog.


Absolutely agree.


----------

